# كيف احول دينمو السيارة 12 v الي محرك كهربائي 12 v



## الباتل1 (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات 


افيدوني جزاكم الله خير
كيف أحول دينمو السيارة 12 الي محرك كهربا يعمل على بطارية السيارة 
​


----------



## الباتل1 (3 يونيو 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5I2JCwlFDY
بعد البحث حصلت هذا الفديو لاكن علي الاخوة المهدسين شرحة ليستفيد منة اعظاء الموقع


----------



## الباتل1 (3 يونيو 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TG2uZfE-PQ&feature=related
وهذا الفديو الثاني


----------



## black88star (5 يونيو 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود 
مشكور 
عـــــــــــــــــــوآفي


----------



## الباتل1 (6 يونيو 2010)

لماذ التصفير


----------



## الباتل1 (6 يونيو 2010)

هل تعديت الاداب في الطرح ام ماذا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 يونيو 2010)

الباتل1 قال:


> هل تعديت الاداب في الطرح ام ماذا


شكرا علي المجهود والفيدو والمعلومات المفيدة .
ماذا تقصد بالتصفير ؟


----------



## الباتل1 (11 يونيو 2010)

لايوجد بينات عن الردود او الشاهدة 

عند افكار كثيرة عن الطاقة المتجددة بس ابي بعض المعلومات


----------



## الباتل1 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

لم اجد شرح من 2/8/2010 الي اليوم .؟
انا رأيت مقطع علي اليتيوب مشغل الدينمومحرك ثلاث سرعات 
ولاكن للأسف لم اجدة هل بلأمكان عمل ذالك مع انة استبدل الملف بمغناطيس 
كما في المقطع التالي 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5I2JCwlFDY*


----------



## ابو ربحي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي ما الهدف من تحويل الدينمو الى محرك يولد 12 فولت؟؟ في اي شي سوف تستخدمه؟؟


----------



## الباتل1 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*اريدة يعمل كمحرك 12 فولت وليس مولد*



ابو ربحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي ما الهدف من تحويل الدينمو الى محرك يولد 12 فولت؟؟ في اي شي سوف تستخدمه؟؟



وعليكم السلام اخي ابو ربحي 

انا اريده يعمل كمحرك 12 فولت وليس مولد 12 فولت لانة هوا بالاصل مولد  
الاني رايت في اليتيوب مقطع مشغل الدينمو محرك ثلاث سرعات يعني سريع جدا والكهرب المستخدم 12 فولت ابي استخدمة علي مضخة ماء 2 بوصة هذة المضخة تعمل علي البترول ومركبة علي وايت ماء يعمل
مع المواشي في الصحراء هل وضحت الفكرة​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم 
مولد التيار المستمر والذي تحصل علي التيار الكهربي المتولد منه عير الفرش الكربونية ، اذا وصلت تيار كهربي خارجي 12 فولت الي الفرش الكربونية عمل كمحرك .


----------



## الباتل1 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر اخي عاطف................. واشكر كل من رد علي تسائلي


----------



## دريم سات (30 أكتوبر 2011)

عذرا 
الدينامو الخاص بالسياره هو دينامو كهربى بالكامل ياخذ كهرباء ويعطى كهرباء
اى ان المغناطيس الداخلى (العضو الدوار) هو مغناطيس كهربى يصبح مغناطيس مع وجود تيار
وتنعدم مغناطيسيته مع انعدام التيار
ساوضح لك فكره تشغيله
يدخل التيار للملف الاوسط الدوار فينتج فيضا مغناطيسيا وهذا الفيض يتم تكثيقه بشرائح السليكون
وكذلك تحويل القطبين الناتجين الى عده اقطاب وذلك حيث ان دخول تيار لملف ينتج قطبين
احدهما ش والاخر ج 
ولكن مع تشريح السيلكون الممغنط الى شرائح متباعده قليلا ينتج الكثير من الاقطاب وفائده كثره انتاج الاقطاب هو انتاج تيار باقل سرعه دوران ممكنه 
ولكى تحول الدينامو الى محرك كهربى يجب الاتى 
1 بث تيار فى العضو الداخلى الدوار فتتحقق وجود قلب ممغنط 
2 بث تيار فى الملفات الخارجيه بطريقه تزامنيه محدده يتحقق التفاعل بين العضو المحرض والعضو الدوار 
وفقك الله
والله اعلم


----------



## دريم سات (30 أكتوبر 2011)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> اخي الكريم
> مولد التيار المستمر والذي تحصل علي التيار الكهربي المتولد منه عير الفرش الكربونية ، اذا وصلت تيار كهربي خارجي 12 فولت الي الفرش الكربونية عمل كمحرك .


 
عذرا لايمكن هذا ابدا 
ف دينامو السياره لايصح هذا لان دينامو السياره لايوجد به عضو تحريضى دائم ( مغناطيس )
ولكن عند توصيل تيار الى الفرش الكربونيه سيصير هناك احد الامرين
الاول
اذا كان التيار مستمر سوف يحترق الملف لان التيار سيختنق داخله وتتبدد القوه الكهربيه على شكل حراره
الثانى
اذا كان التيار مترددا او متقطعا سيتحول الدينامو الى محول كهربى اما رافع او خافض حسب العلاقه بين عدد الملفات المحرضه او المحرضه
وشكرا 
والله اعلم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم 
المولد القديم الذي نأخذ الكهربة من العضو الدوار عبر الفحمات ، يكون في العضو الثابت مغناطيسية دائمة ، وعند ادخال تيار كهربي علي العضو الدوار يتولد فيه حوله مجال مغناطيسي ، وبالتالي يعمل كمحرك من خلال المجالين المغناطيسين .
اما الحديث والذي تعمل الفرش الكربونية فيه فقط علي توصيل تيار البطارية للعضو الدوار لمغنطته ، فان الخرج الكهربي يكون من العضو الثابت عبر السليكونات والتي تقوم بتوحيد التيار ، وهي لا تسمح بمرور التيار الي العضو الثابت .


----------



## الباتل1 (4 يناير 2012)

*شكر لكل من رد علي تسائلي


*​


----------

